# So What Are You Writing About ?



## sdavis2k (Oct 30, 2007)

My story which I have titled Monkey Finger, is about a band going by the same name. The story starts near the end of high school for the members still attending it and the main plot is about the band trying to make it, while their personal lives threaten to break them apart. I want to have each chapters from a different members POV. The intro will be about a new member auditioning for the band to replace the guitarist who just quit to form his own band.


----------



## penfeind (Jul 20, 2008)

i have started a breif outline of plot points but its basicaly about an imortal guy in a fantasy kingdom and many thoustand yoears of both his personal history and the history of the world he lives in 


I was there when the land of the pharos was formed and I was old then 
I became the advisor to the first pharaoh, Tiu, and I came to love him like a son 
I wanted his line to  endure forever so I opened the Venti to him and his issue 
In time I became the high priest I used my powers to help my pharaoh’s people and I taught those of the great blood some small knowledge of the powers they I had given to them.
Time passed until the gift I had given my pharaoh and his people had began to defuse most of the great blood could do no more than induce a cloud to rain. 
the pharaoh Sett was born as one of the shining ones (the pure) 
he came to me to learn of his powers and he made me feel young he was the most interesting mortal I had ever met  
I taught him much lore because I deeply desired he should be my equal in lore as well as the power. 
Sett opened for himself the forbidden Ventus sanguineus 
when I knew what he had done I explained to Sett why it was forbidden he did not listen 
the last of the other old ones who ate manna came to me knowing what I had allowed to happen they stripped me of my powers 
I warned Sett what they planned to do him 
Sett fought the old ones he showed no mercy to them he slaughtered them and resurrected their corpses to be his undead generals 
I left the lands of the pharaoh never to return 
I joined a nomadic tribe and became its leader 
Sett built his empire of the dead his power threatened my tribe (he believed me dead) I built the great city Atlanti in the desert
I founded the collages and taught them many secretes of craft
my nomads became stagnant behind their walls they bored me so I left them 
I wished to see the sea again to remind me of my island home on a mountain in what is now k’Ind I built a pyre and symbolically burned the souls of my dead kin. A powerful sense of loneliness came over me as I realized that I would watch everything I loved wither and die.
I began my search for beings as permanent as myself at first hoping to find others of my kind separated away from the cataclysm as my kin was 
eventually I came to the hall of Moiren the king in the forest and his lady they were immortal like I am but they had used to be human in the times of Tiu before they struck an accord with the spirits of the forest the spirits had hungered for corporeal bodies and Moiren’s people had wandered into the forest at first the spirits had taken the bodies from Moiren’s people and those bodies died eventually a mutual thing was agreed upon Moiren and his lady became immortally bound to the forest and there people bound but not immortal 
  I stayed a long time with Moiren I tried to commune with the sprites...


----------



## starStuff (Jul 30, 2008)

as of now I plan to write a science fiction piece. It will be about a binary planet system, somewhere in a galaxy, that each evolve intelligent life independently and at the same time. the binary planet system is basically two full size planets in close orbit with each other (not as close as the moon, but much closer than mars) that revolves around its sun. 

on the one planet the beings are intelligent, but in a much different way. they do not have limbs or the ability to create buildings and machines so their technology is limited. and they communicate by organically produced radio waves. on the other planet, the beings do have limbs capable of advancing in technology and they have language. thus they discover space flight.

the technological beings fly to the other planet and discover what secrets it holds. this is a huge discovery to know that other intelligent beings have evolved simultaneously on another planet so close to theirs! attempts at communication are made, with success. the two lifeforms begin to create a harmony. then comes the twist. an alien civilization comes through with a fleet of ships. it is the last of their race, the remains of a brutal war. they are low on supplies and internal tensions are very high. this new alien civ tries to forcefully colonize these planets in order to survive.

the invading aliens are human.

the story will be told from two points of view--one from each of the binary planet systems natives. i hope to build empathy for the aliens so that when the antagonizing humans arrive the reader hates them with a passion for what they do.


----------



## September (Sep 6, 2008)

I always write fantasy, no matter what, usually medieval fantasy but for NaNoWriMo I think I'll try something a little more modernish, surrealish (can't tell til I get started )...I haven't started to think to much about what I'm going to write (Otherwise I'll get excited and start writing ahead of time XD) but I'll probably just think of how I want to start and then see what I come up with from there.


----------



## moderan (Sep 6, 2008)

Science fiction based on recent developments in biotech and possible medical applications. Alloplasty, biotech, and ants are also part of the backstory and advancement of the plot.


----------



## iceguy303 (Sep 6, 2008)

I am working on writing my own life stories and practicing by jotting down daily interactions.  I find it is easier to write about my life than to draft fiction.  For the non-fiction, I started by writing down at least one hundred topics.  I am now going through and drafting each one of them.  Some go into advanced drafts, some change direction, but for right now, I just want to get them all down first.  I am learning a lot through the process, although I have doubts about my efforts now and then. I have at least 50 k words.


----------



## moderan (Sep 6, 2008)

Umm, iceguy? The thread is about NaNoWriMo. If you already have 50k words, then clearly you're not talking about _that_.


----------



## iceguy303 (Sep 6, 2008)

*My Mistake*

Your post caused me to look a little closer.  I checked out the website and it sounds interesting.  Thanks for clueing me in.....duh.


----------



## moderan (Sep 7, 2008)

No sweat. Everyone makes mistakes. There are threads for writing progress around here somewhere


----------



## Katastrof (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's mine:

A indecisive man dies and goes to purgatory, which happens to be working in a mall. In the mall he's given the chance to fix the mistake he made in his past life and be with the girl he truly loves. But at the same time he has to deal with the insane SS Mall Manger, his masochist assistant, a rebel force building a Bass Pro-type shop, rude angelic shoppers and the possibility that the devil owns a shop across from his.


----------



## moderan (Sep 11, 2008)

sdavis2k said:


> My story which I have titled Monkey Finger, is about a band going by the same name. The story starts near the end of high school for the members still attending it and the main plot is about the band trying to make it, while their personal lives threaten to break them apart. I want to have each chapters from a different members POV. The intro will be about a new member auditioning for the band to replace the guitarist who just quit to form his own band.


 
Hey...that sounds super interesting but I thought I'd give you a heads up. There's a real band by that name. Monkey Finger...if you're not writing about _them_, you'll need a new title. Maybe Toejam Footfall? Sorry, man. Band names are rough sledding.


----------



## negenki (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm actually working on i think 4 stories, just not really progressing since i lack good vocabulary and sentence structure and i often pick up a chapter of each of the story whenever i can't think about what to write anymore for the other story. 

But in other words, here's what i'm working on. 

*On the Other Side of the Ring:*
    This story is actually supposed to be a romantic/comedy set in Lyon, France 1905, told by both Olivie Bougnol and Sebestien Lefebvre. Olivie  was a heartless  young orphaned woman of 19 who got turned into a man after believing her mad scientist father (now dead) and drank his special liquid that he created. She was stuck in the form of a man and in the streets of Lyon until the failed boxing coach Sebestien discover her strength in the alley. He quickly ask her to be his boxer in the ring. Being selfish and think only about her benefits, she quickly agree to be his boxer. She got the strength of a man and temper, but the only problem is once a month, for seven days, Olivie will turn back into a woman for her feminine syndromes.

*Darling, Stand By Me* 
 A modern love story about a teen named Sasa who married a stranger named Wislen in order to pay her mother's debt. They were unhappily married and Sasa who continue being picked on at school, promised she will pay back the debt and get a divorce as soon as possible. It wasn't until Wislen's little cousin Dora became their daughter. 
*
Second Look *
It's a story about a man named Syd Richman who knew his father disliked him but returned to Paris to get rid of the maid named Rosema, a girl who was treated like a daughter from his family, who he blamed for the loss of his younger brother's arm.


----------



## moderan (Sep 11, 2008)

...and you're doing those four stories for NaNoWriMo, negenki?
starStuff...I'm looking forward to that one. I hope you write it out. Are you doing formal worldbuilding for those planets? The first set of creatures sound as if they may be aquatic or semi-aquatic, or possibly aerial, like the intelligent dirigibles from the Medea project.


----------



## moderan (Sep 16, 2008)

As I move along, I've added information to the backstory and plotting. The biotech items mentioned are offshoots of the Human Genome Project-the story postulates the sequencing of the genomes of clients of a health insurance company, and some of the legal, political, and social implications of that series of actions. There are also some new "medicines" based on derivatives from animal genomes.
There is considerable political background as well-the story is set at a time when the funding for Social Security and Medicare is just about gone, and deals with the anger and resentment of the younger folks who may not have the advantages of those systems to fall back on.


----------



## MrWalker (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm going to do a man narrating his fall into insanity. It's a rather unoriginal idea, but it'll mostly just be rambling, because I can't write a decent story. It should help me stop criticizing my writing so heavily and just write, though..


----------



## LeonBasin (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm focused on writing Fiction and Non-Fiction. I'm working on 2 volumes of a book called "A Journey Into Unknown." I think it will be somewhat of a memoir. It will focus on one main character who goes through life searching for the ultimate truth. I'm not sure what that truth will be, but I know it's somewhere deep in me.


----------



## Dan101 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm going to write a story about two very different men in the year 2019, locked in a conflict that could decide the fate of the world as we know it (or at least, as the characters in the story know it).  

The protagonist will be a wet nosed detective, working with a group of police men and FBI agents within a city to track down and capture the antagonist.  

The antagonist, who I have dubbed Stark, will be a mysterious individual whose identity is unknown to everyone.  He is not really evil, but is very idealistic and believes that the world needs to change.  So basically he takes up that responsibility himself and bands up a "terrorist" group.  Throughout the story, he taunts the detective and the agents, all while "testing" them and trying to prove his points to the world.  Everything will lead up to one final moment, where the fate of the world rests upon the shoulders of the rookie detective, and one chance face to face encounter with Stark.

I can't wait


----------



## Sen Yama (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm writing about a military gorup in a future psudo-America, where the country has split into five, and the average tech and medical level has fallen, but there is still advanced tech in the Military and in the big cities (there are about 8 big cities, about the size of Tokyo). The government is a bit of a shakey thing, and the military is a completly seperate entity, which gets payed by the job, instead of being a loyal (or semi-loyal) entity.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Oct 18, 2008)

I've finally chosen my nanowrimo story. It's called Dark, Dark Moon and I guess it would be classed as urban fantasy. Trying to make it more psychological rather than a gore-fest. It's YA and I'm loving plotting it all out. I really enjoy researching stuff and I know nothing about gardening, so for the past few weeks I've been reading up on gardening tips/tools. One of the characters is a serious gardener BTW


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 18, 2008)

Unless I get derailed in the next couple weeks, I have my story planned, except the ending!

My story is about an 11-year-old boy that is sexually abused by an older brother, and the affect it has on him in the rest of his life.  Maybe.  Oh, God, I'm so wanting to get going on this!


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 19, 2008)

starStuff that sounds like a really awesome idea! My idea is also set in the way future, after the next Ice Age. The "Change" plunges the world into chaos and the rich and affluent barracade themselves into Supercities (there are about 5-7 scattered across the world), where they still possess rudimentary electricity and basic technology, though it is far less than what we have today. The rest of the impoverished world struggles on the outside, forming nomadic tribes and the like. This story focuses on the region in Africa where the Supercity has contracted with a roaming militia to keep the barbarians in the outside world at bay. The protagonist is a woman who was born in the outside world and sold into slavery as a young girl. She meets a contracted trader from the Supercity and he decides to take her there, to ask for citizenship, to "save" her. Well, I won't ramble on but it gets a bit political as something goes awry with the contracted militia and it involves a quest to the Supercity in the North. 

Some people may have read a previous version on the boards (it has been through two complete versions, this will be the third completely new take on it.) It's called Blood Fields of Eden.

Anyhoo, some really cool ideas here so far. Can't wait!!


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought that sounded somewhat familiar, Raging,  It'd be cool to see what new direction you've taken with it though, so good luck!

Mine's about about a teenage boy, who becomes orphaned when enemy soldiers burn his house down.  He manages to get out all right, but his parents and his little sister don't.  The boy actually tried to save his sister, so now his hands are permanently scarred and extremely sensitive to pain.  When he beats a man nearly to death because of a caustic remark about his mother, the boy ends of serving a sentence working in a dragon breeding compound alongside other criminals and prisoners of war.

While he's there, he ends up growing quite fond of the animals he works with and even makes friends with one of the enemy prisoners who is an orphan like himself.  Because of this, he finds it difficult to want revenge when he learns that what's happened to him has happened to many 'enemy' families as well.


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, T, that sounds good!


----------



## bryndavis (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd totally forgotten about nanowrimo and had planned for this to be my first year!

So I'm now all panicky.  But I think I'm going to base it on a poem of mine, and have it observe a family who are losing their youngest and oldest kin simultaneously.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Oct 21, 2008)

T, that sounds like it has room for a lot of really cool subplots and twists  Looking forward to it!

bryn, heh heh. Welcome to the CHAOS! I'm actually itching to get started now that I've been brewing the idea for so long. Your storyline sounds like there will be lots and lots of tears! I don't write grief very well so I'll be interested to see how you go about such an emotionally intense storyline. Good on ya!

Cheers,
Linz


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, this year is going to be my first, and I'm extremely excited about it. I'm going to take one of my oldest stories that I have been working on for just over a year now, which used to be called, 'Citadel of the Dead'. I've decided to expand it and make it into something I never thought would come about from a small piece of writing that it is.

The basic idea behind the whole story is that one of the main characters, The Old Man, is a puppeteer, and can make them come to life. After the king of a far away country on the other side of the ocean finds out about his gift from a spy, he calls for The Old Man to voyage across the ocean and into his kingdom, were he becomes the kings main source of entertainment. But later, as the story progresses, the king has The Old Man, in secret, begin to build a puppet army to use to wipe out a neighboring country. But, only after the king finds out that they have discovered gunpowder.

There's more to the plot, but that's the basics. I've been writing out an outline that seems to continue to grow by at least two pages a day, as I'm anticipating the first few seconds of Nov. 1st, in which I can begin to write.

~Rodney


----------



## richie (Oct 30, 2008)

*oh my.*



bryndavis said:


> I'd totally forgotten about nanowrimo and had planned for this to be my first year!



Oh blast, same here!
But I have a scketch I always wanted to write.
It's about a failed artist who starts living, along with his sister somewhere at the shores of Baltic Sea, because of a chance to succeed, and the sea movements acts as a metaphor, and it's somewhere about that, I think.


----------



## valeca (Oct 30, 2008)

It's not too late to sign up.


----------



## kidstaple (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think it's ever to late to sign up, is it?

~Rodney


----------



## Sen Yama (Nov 4, 2008)

After the deadline is too late.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha.  I believe Sen has a point.


----------



## Sen Yama (Oct 27, 2010)

so to poke this thing back into existance...

This year im writing "Hell's Tea Party"~ about a bunch of political/spiritual figures who escape from a government psych hospital after being mind wiped... can they save the universe?


----------



## Tom88 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine will be a fictionalized account of my move to a big city at 18. Will sensationalize all the triumphs and pitfalls that this entailed, including the usual, dabbles into drugs, tumultuous relationships, first forays into independence and the trials of trying to find one's self in a daunting new place. I've wanted to write this for ages, even had a 3000 word false start once (scrapped it), but I think NaNo is the perfect vehicle for it. Will be fun to just write, without getting bogged down in the desire for everything to be perfect. It's my first nano, and my first novel. I also have a couple of really rough, really personal journals from this period of my life to use as a reference. I've been reluctant to open them up for a few years, but now I guess it's time.

The title will be 'Wet Paint', because during this period of my life I was seeing at least three 'wet paint' signs every single day, without fail, and I interpreted this as a sort of sign that it was a relevant phrase for me to know. I like the idea of it. Wet paint is, on one hand, a fresh coat, an attempt at something great. It's leaving your mark, and that seemed pretty relevant to my idea. Another way of looking at it is that wet paint is vulnerable, it's not yet set, not yet permanent, and so it's in a stage of fragility before becoming bold and permanent. This, also, was relevant to where I was at the time.

Anyway, everyone else seems to be quite prepared, which is great to see. There's something really inspiring about this whole thing, and I don't care if that smacks of naivety, this is going to be really fun.


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Nov 8, 2010)

Sounds like good stuff so far!


----------



## Cambyses (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm writing something sci-fi/futurish.  There is a floating city over Venus (perfectly plausible, see this article) which has two main functions; serving as a head of operations for a sulfuric acid-collection and processing facility (the stuff rains like water on Venus)  and house the Casino Orange, a pleasure palace for those who want to see the solar system.  Anyway, the protaganist bought a one-way ticket to the city and subsequently lost all of his money (it was his inheritance from his recently deceased father).  He has no other relatives or wealthy friends to bail out so he's stuck on the city.  I'm still kind of in-limbo with where to go next but there are plenty of ideas swirling around in my head and hopefully when I sit down to write tonight I will have a clearer idea of the story's plot.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm working on a story (my first attempt since I gave up in frustration some years back) about a man who after an accident in string theory research has his somewhat latent ESP abilities awakened and brought to the fore. This has caused the government to become concerned and secure him away until they can assess his threat.

During this time, he interacts with an attractive female psychologist with an interest in parapsychology (an interest driven by the death of her fiance and a desire to believe life does not end with death). Her belief is that she is there to help the protagonist gain control over his mounting precept that he is becoming a god. Her more true reason for being there is that the DoD chose her partly because of her profession, but mainly because of her attractiveness, believing a female may help to quell a male mind with growing power.

It's intended to be more a psychological and social commentary than a sci-fi thriller.  I got the idea from the aired pilot episode of the original Star Trek. The episode sticks out in my mind as one of the most provocative of all the original series because of this idea of a mortal man becoming a god, but still having very human fallacies and drives.

I picked writing back up since I've been unemployed and have lots of time to think. The current status is outlining characters, story structure and progression while I think of a start.


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Jun 28, 2011)

I was thinking about doing a story about a woman with a past history of mental instability who, as a 30-something-year-old mother and wife, begins exhibiting the symptoms of Capgras, which is the delusion that people you know have been replaced by impostors. I have a general direction that I want to take the story... not sure exactly how it will play out at this point, though. It's going to be mostly a somewhat dark drama (maybe somewhat similar in tone to "American Beauty") but it will also have elements of comedy and light-heartedness. Capgras is not the entire focus of the novel, although it's an important part, and the story will be more about the breakdown of her and her family than just her illness. The husband and the kids and several other characters are all going to play pretty big roles as well.


----------



## Zabobula (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm writing a story entitled: BLINK. 

A fictional story told as seen through the eyes of Mark Tortelli, a man with friends that owe other people. Mark becomes a walking case of "right place, wrong time" as he is forced into various situations in which he has to help his friends fight off those whom they are indebted too. 

The main concept  for this story is that it's only seen through Mark's eyes and no one else. From the beginning of the story to the end, completely Mark-Person (Instead of 1st or 3rd person lol). All his friends owe dangerous people and he has one day to fix all their problems. The one advantage that his friends all have is that...their enemies don't know Mark.


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Jul 14, 2011)

For some reason, I'm imagining Mark Tortelli as Chuck Norris.


----------



## Zabobula (Jul 14, 2011)

VanishingSpy said:


> For some reason, I'm imagining Mark Tortelli as Chuck Norris.



Lol. You never know. Could be his son.


----------



## Brock (Aug 4, 2011)

I just started a short story called The Windseeker.  It's about a successful writer who's Cherokee mother died giving birth to him.  As a result, he has never sought out or found this part of him which is lost and has always felt a void in the white upbringing of his father.  He has been guided by a whispering voice on the wind since his early teens.  He credits this voice (privately) for his writing success.  This voice leads him to a clearing in the Appalachians--a beautiful place, where he has a life-changing encounter.  The voice instructs him to keep this experience to himself, which he does not; he writes it, turing it into a best selling novel.  As a result, the man is now being punished with a painfully mundane existence -- cursed with the worst case of writer's block for over a year, until he sets off in search of an answer as to what exactly happened to him that day...


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey NaNoWriMo'ers!

I just signed up! First time ever. Woohoo!

My novel synopsis..

A widower accepts a job as a terracutter on a distant planet then struggles to return to earth when crew members begin acting strangely.

Very much looking forward to this challenge.


----------



## moderan (Sep 4, 2011)

That sounds sorta like Philip K Dick's *Galactic Pot-Healer*. We'll see how you treat it. This will be my fourth nano. All successful so far.
Still thinking _children's book_ but I don't have anything solid to go on beyond that.  Maybe not. So far I've done two sf novels and a long sf/horror piece. I have some characters beginning to knock around, sitting in some cobwebby rooms in my head, but their dust hasn't even made me sneeze yet.
Anyone else thinking of nanoing this year? I missed last year but we usually have a contingent.


----------



## Aello (Sep 7, 2011)

I plan on doing a story including a girl whose blood is not only resistant to disease, but when mixed with certain other compounds, can heal other people. I dreamed about her, so the real concept is still a little shaky. I hope to have all of my research and some of an outline done before November. So far she's not my main character, the story is told by a different character who suffers from Hereditary spherocytosis, which causes anemia. The setting is in the Victorian Era, but I plan to take the characters out of London and into a more adventurous setting, and I do want to add a little steampunk. 

 Katastrof, your story sounds really funny and I'd love to read it!


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Sep 23, 2011)

MrWalker said:


> I'm going to do a man narrating his fall into insanity. It's a rather unoriginal idea, but it'll mostly just be rambling, because I can't write a decent story. It should help me stop criticizing my writing so heavily and just write, though..



It's all in what you do with the idea... 

My concept for NanoWriMo is about Capgras Delusion (as mentioned earlier in this thread.) Annoyingly enough, I have recently read about a published work called "The Echo Maker" that is apparently about someone suffering from this delusion. I was not under the (pardon the repetition) _delusion_ that I was the only one to have ever written about this particular affliction, but it is a reminder to me that there's hardly any truly original ideas left out there...


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Sep 23, 2011)

MrWalker said:


> I'm going to do a man narrating his fall into insanity. It's a rather unoriginal idea, but it'll mostly just be rambling, because I can't write a decent story. It should help me stop criticizing my writing so heavily and just write, though..



Wow, can't believe it but I hadn't noticed this post was from 2008! Nevermind on my last response...!


----------



## moderan (Sep 25, 2011)

NaNoWriMo is seasonal...this thread gets revived every year. Speaking of reviving (speaking to the higher and mightier mods), are we gonna have a nano group this year? I missed last year. 
Fall's coming. I always look forward to nano in the fall, after my birthday. *snif*
Gotta hankie?
*honk*


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 26, 2011)

I had no idea, I was thinking of writing out a wizard casting different magic, maybe learning the magic?
I wrote out a SS on companion summoner (find familiar), I don't think it was to exciting, but Nanowrimo doesn't have to be great. Maybe the wizard remembering the first time he cast these spells?
If thats what I will do, I will need to make up the grocery list of items for each one.
I have Mage lights, Companion summoner, how to become a lich.
Still not sure I need to be motivated to write, good or bad.


----------



## moderan (Oct 19, 2011)

Well...I've finally decided on a subject, and am working out character/plot details. I've had a story set on Mars in my queue for quite some time, and have moved it to the front of the line. The story will be set some years in the future, without _much_ (there is some-one segment in particular I see as set in pioneering times, but it's more story-to-scare-the-kids than anything else) exposition about the origins of the society. Though I'm aware of those details, as they're part of my overall "future history" concept, I'm choosing to have them inform the story rather than making them active ingredients in my stew.
I need to come up with some active sequences to mix in with the family life stuff and the pastorals. Enough to keep the ms from going too Philip K Dick on the one hand or too Fred Pohl on the other (referring respectively to the novels Martian Time-Slip and Man Plus/Mars Plus, which are seminal Martian works).


----------



## RedSky (Apr 18, 2012)

Everyone's ideas here are very creative and I feel as if I am falling behind, but I am indeed planning to write something in which I will create a new world filled with many unheard of beasts and new Brave souls to combat them. I really do like the idea of creating my own world when writing which is part of the reason I love Fantasy and Fiction.


----------



## Kyle R (Apr 18, 2012)

World building is awesome. Have fun with it, let your imagination soar! Your readers will thank you for it.


----------



## Serah-Kitty (Jul 30, 2012)

I have a NaNoWriMo account already.  I joined...about a week ago, I believe?  I'm using the same story that I'm hoping to get help with on here: Paradigm Chronicles.  

It's about a young woman who is a Paradigm--sort of a savior for the land who loses a chunk of her life with everything she brings back from decay--and the time guardian who knew her in the past and doesn't want to see her die again.  

It's more than that, and I have an official summary.  Just not sure if I'm supposed to post that here! >_>


----------



## aspiretowrite (Sep 5, 2012)

Serah-Kitty

This sounds incredible. Hope to read it someday.


----------



## aspiretowrite (Sep 5, 2012)

Last time I attempted a novel was in the late eighties so signing for NaNoWriMo 2012 is a big leap for me. I am toying with the idea of starting my story which has the potential of growing into a trilogy *cue yawns*  A young warrior boy competes for the right to embark on a quest that could unlock the secrets of the universe and help heal a ravaged lawless land. His aggressive fighting style, disregard for rules and authority figures render him unworthy. Ignoring the decision he goes on the quest anyway. It is a journey frought with perilous and deadly trials that will test the boy's fighting skills. There will also be many life lessons along the way, some quite amusing but others however are far more daunting forcing him to deal with his own ego and fears. It as much a spiritual journey as well as an action adventure.


----------



## Ms_Tex (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I'll put my current WIP on hold during November and try my hand at a fairy tale with a modern setting.  The basic outline for the fairy tale is:
The story is about a (adjective) (noun) who must (action), (action), and (action) to (action).  Things are complicated by (relationship).  Assistance comes in the form of a (magical object/person).

Now to figure all this stuff out


----------



## HKayG (Sep 19, 2012)

I feel like I should have planned more than I have already.

I'm just going to pretend that I still think the idea of NaNoWriMo is start on the 1st of November and do everything then... Including thinking what the actua story is about.


----------



## Lady_R (Oct 9, 2012)

Last year I wrote (or started) my life story, but it morphed into a book about perceptions. 
This year I am writing a character book about a coffee shop and the people in it.


----------



## InSickHealth (Oct 27, 2012)

Mine is about a character whom, for whatever reason (to be revealed later) was allowed into heaven when he clearly didn't earn it. He can't help but cause mischief in the dystopian society that is somehow being tyrannically dictated by St Peter. After being kicked out of Heaven, he must journey through Hell, purgatory, and back through the mortal world of Earth to figure out how to undermine St Peter's perfectionist regime and find God (who has been missing for sometime, now). I'm pretty stoked to find out what happens.

And, HKayG: I would suggest you just go for quantity. Freewrite and let your imagination take over. If you get stuck, just be repetitive. Don't get stuck on things that you can tweak in later drafts. Just keep writing, and try to get the core of the story out. Everything else is just details.


----------



## Foxee (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm going to take another run at the first novel that I tried to write, about a...oh never mind. You'll see.  Maybe. If I get it written.


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 29, 2012)

I have an idea I've been toying with for a few years now, but haven't written more than a sketchy outline for. Not sure I can pull it off, but I'll never know if I don't try. Here's the basics: There is crazy weather everywhere in the world. This was thought up before all the crazy weather of the last couple years. Snowstorms, earthquakes, floods, volcanic eruptions, tornadoes or hurricanes, etc. Also throw in some outbreaks of fire in large proportions. Add to the strange circumstances that several about-to-be-born children are suddenly taken from their mothers. What is going on? That's the part I'm not sure of but I'm leaning toward aliens. The aliens have been around for years but the governments of the world have decided to keep it secret to keep people from panicking.  Does that make sense? It's not like anything I've ever written before.


----------



## Foxee (Oct 30, 2012)

I finally came up with a title for my nanonovel that I love! *Ninety Degrees from Normal* (no, it is not my autobiography). Hm...didn't check to see if this already exists. Well, it'll do for a working title if so.

Synopsis:



> Opal Baird is a normal girl with a  normal education, normal parents, and a normal job. She's an avid blogger in her personal life and updates her Facebook page feverishly. Her journals run to sixteen volumes and her apartment is covered in handwritten notes placed on every surface upwards of fifteen a day. Opal is certain that something about her own life is ninety degrees from normal and yet she has no proof of anything strange except for her own fears and feelings. At least until the man she dubs 'The Shadow' emerges from the background noise of her life in a series of incidents that threaten to remove the word 'normalcy' from her vocabulary forever.


----------



## David C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's my quick synopsis/log line. It's still getting tweaked. 

_A professional criminal races across the solar system to find the one person who can excise the monster that possess him before his bounty hunter ex-wife can capture and prevent him from removing it to fulfill a forgotten prophecy._


----------



## Foxee (Nov 1, 2012)

Some really weird and wonderful ideas happening with everyone this year. Hope to make it to the finish line this year and that you'll all be there, too!


----------

